# Help with wiring?



## jared64beef (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright so i was planning on purchasing 2 alpine type R's with the dual 2 ohm coils. and i was going to get a hifonics amp but was told that it would draw to much energy and i dont have an efficcient alternator to use that amp. sooo i thought i may be able to have 2 kenwood 8103D amps and wire 1 to one sub and another to the other sub. So my question is will this still be drawing to much current from my cars electrical system? links below. also i believe my alternator is 80amp.

Type R http://sonicelectronix.com/item_4243_Alpine+SWR-1222D+-TYPE+R-.html

Kenwood Amps http://www.crutchfield.com/S-7bGGJWQDKJG/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=613KAC8103&s=0&cc=01

Hifonics Amp 
http://sonicelectronix.com/item_12211_Hifonics+BXi+1608D.html#


----------



## kpeerboom (Aug 11, 2008)

how do i hook up my remote wire off my anp to my factory cd player


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

jared you might want to look into a 1 ohm capacitor 


kpeer look for something on the back of your cd player that says power antenna if there is one there it should be a little blue wire


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Nobody uses Caps any more they have the marine battery dry cells that make using a cap impractical. Just wire in a second battery, mount it in the the trunk area. 
You may need to get a beefer alternator for it aswell.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The alternator is the key to any sound system. A bigger alternator will let you run more watts of power to your amp ans subs allowing you to have a bigger system.

Have a little read of this thread:

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/193096.aspx


----------

